# Let's pack up the baby and go away!!!



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Shocked security staff spot five-month-old BABY in baggage scanner after couple stowed him in luggage because he didn't have a visa | Mail Online


Unbelievable...he got through in Egypt!!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Shocked security staff spot five-month-old BABY in baggage scanner after couple stowed him in luggage because he didn't have a visa | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Unbelievable...he got through in Egypt!!!


 Thats not difficult, scanners has to be serviced regularly by professional maintenance people


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think you didn't read the article completely. They normally traveled with the baby to the UAE without having a passport and visa for the baby (how did they travel from Egypt without a passport??) 
At arrival in UAE there was no passport for the baby and they were told to wait till Sunday when the office would be open again. They didn't want to do wait, so when the security changed shifts, they put the baby in the luggage and tried to get through customs. The customs discovered the baby in the luggage. 

Still stupid!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I couldn't find where it said they'd travelled with the baby before....just that they'd gone back to Egypt to have the baby and were bringing him as a newborn...feel free to correct me if I 'm wrong.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Shocked security staff spot five-month-old BABY in baggage scanner after couple stowed him in luggage because he didn't have a visa | Mail Online
> 
> 
> Unbelievable...he got through in Egypt!!!


Well they put them in the boot of a car and on the front of a motorbike...so why not in a suitcase.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

> The Egyptian husband and wife arrived at Sharjah International Airport on Friday night but were held at immigration as they did not have a visa for the newborn





> However, they still needed to get through Customs screening, so they put the baby into a bag and bundled him through the X-ray machine


They didn't travel before, but I think they just traveled with their baby to UAE (without hiding), and in the UAE were held because the baby didn't have a visa. So they didn't put the baby in the bag in Egypt, but just before the X-ray in UAE.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

GM1 said:


> They didn't travel before, but I think they just traveled with their baby to UAE (without hiding), and in the UAE were held because the baby didn't have a visa. So they didn't put the baby in the bag in Egypt, but just before the X-ray in UAE.


"The pair, who The National reported had previously been staying in the UAE illegally, left because the mother was pregnant and wanted to give birth at home in Egypt."


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

GM1 said:


> They didn't travel before, but I think they just traveled with their baby to UAE (without hiding), and in the UAE were held because the baby didn't have a visa. So they didn't put the baby in the bag in Egypt, but just before the X-ray in UAE.


the wife gave birth in egypt so they did not travel before with the baby unless u will say that the baby is inside her womb so they travelled before with the baby and no need for passport, only a medical certificate that she is safe to travel.  the mindboggling thing now is how they get from egypts aircraft without asking for the babys passport? MAYBE they put their baby in the handcarry bag and that handcarry bag is not needed to undergo in the xray. yeah? 
and then when they got to sharjah airport that handcarry thing bag needs to go in the xray machine then walah! there's a baby inside the bag.  (note: this is just fromy wildest imagination but who knows?)


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

anahuda said:


> the wife gave birth in egypt so they did not travel before with the baby unless u will say that the baby is inside her womb so they travelled before with the baby and no need for passport, only a medical certificate that she is safe to travel.  the mindboggling thing now is how they get from egypts aircraft without asking for the babys passport? MAYBE they put their baby in the handcarry bag and that handcarry bag is not needed to undergo in the xray. yeah?
> and then when they got to sharjah airport that handcarry thing bag needs to go in the xray machine then walah! there's a baby inside the bag.  (note: this is just fromy wildest imagination but who knows?)


Maybe.

But how would they keep the poor child quiet?

Tramadol?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

expatagogo said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But how would they keep the poor child quiet?
> 
> Tramadol?



Whisky's haram....so probably!!!


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But how would they keep the poor child quiet?
> 
> Tramadol?


tramadol! maybe the couple took tramadol as well thats why they were able to do that. or maybe.. anaesthesia? wahhhhh poor baby. *sadface


----------

